# تحليل أسعار بنود العطاءات.



## النطاسي (26 مايو 2006)

هل يحق للمالك أو المهندس طلب تحليل أسعار ل 90% من بنود مناقصة مقدمة قبل ترسية العطاء و ذلك تحت ذريعة توضيح الغموض مع العلم بأن العرض المذكور هو أفضل العروض المقدمة.


----------



## mos (26 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
يمكن للمالك ذلك وليس إلزام على البائع ( المتنافس)
مع تحياتى


----------



## mohammed123 (22 يوليو 2006)

الموضوع جيد ولكن هل ممكن لي بتفاصيل اكثر واكون شاكر لك جداجدا


----------



## النائف (23 يوليو 2006)

اخي العزيز 
بالنسبة عندنا في المملكة العربية السعودية لايطلب من المقاول تحليل اسعار البنود ، اذا كان عطائه هو الاقل يؤخذ به ، وذلك حسب نظام مشتريات الحكومة المعمول به ، لكن لطلب تحليل اسعار البنود ممكن تكون المناقصة سعرها ( اجمالي ) اي لايوجد بنود في poq ، فيطلب المالك من المقاول عمل بريك داون لاسعار بنود المناقصة لغرض صرف المستخلصات ، 
هذا مالدي والله اعلم ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## alsoory (28 يوليو 2006)

نعم يمكن وله الحق


----------



## fadiafarouk (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

شكرا علي الموضوع 
ياريت لو في افادات تانيه عن تسعير البنود الاعتيادي
من تدريب او مشاركات


----------



## mmqazaq (22 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا موضوعلكم على على هذا ال


----------



## ganala (13 نوفمبر 2009)

fggghhh gvfdr


----------



## engahmedezz (14 نوفمبر 2009)

هل من شرح اعمق من فضلكم يا اخواني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## moga 80 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ايمن حسين (24 نوفمبر 2009)

الموضوع جيد 
نامل التفاعل مع ادراج امثلة 

وجزاكم الله خيرا 0000000000000


----------



## mhilmyeg (19 مارس 2010)

مشكور على جهودكم


----------



## عمر الفاروق (12 أبريل 2010)

ذلك يتوقف علي نوع العقد واشتراطاته الخاصة والجهة المالكة ونوع المناقصة


----------



## engallosh (8 مايو 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## ابوسعاد (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز
يحق للمالك بدون ابداء الاسباب وبدون قيد على كمية البنود سواء كلها او جزء منها يحق له الاطلاع على تحليل البنود بل والاجتماع مع ممثل المتنافس للحصول على اجابات شافية وهذا النظام معمول به حتى في السعودية(نظام المشتريات الحكومية) وهو بالمناسبة النظام الذي يحدد طريقة تعامل المالك وهو الحكومة السعودية ممثلة في اي هيئة تتبعها والمقاول هذا النظام ينص على ترسية العمل على اقل العروض في حال استوفى كامل النتطلبات المحددة كتعليمات للمتنافسين. ولم ينص على عدم احقية المالك في الحصول على تحليل للاسعار ولابد هنا ان نوضح جانب مهم جدا وهو انه ليس معنى ان يقوم المالك بطلب تحليل لسعر المتنافس انه سوف يرفضه ولكن ليطمئن ان المقاول في دراسته لم يغفل اي من البنود ويستطيع المالك تمرير هذه الجزئية بدعوى اهمية المشروع لذلك ليس هناك ما يمنع ذلك.
نعود مرة اخرى ونقول انه من حق المالك ان يستوضح الاسعار ولكن ليس من حقه مثلا ان يقول ان تسعيرتك لهذا البند مبالغ فيها الا اذا كان بند اعتيادي فيستطيع ان يدخل لك من باب خطير قد يستبعدك على اساسه وهو عدم اتزان العطاء بمعنى انك قمت بتحميل جزء من سعر بند او بنود على بند او بنود اخرى وهي طريقة جيدة في الحصول على وفرة في التمويل مع بداية المشروع اذا تم تحميل البنود الابتدائية بجزء من قيمة البنود الاخيرة في المشروع. لذلك خلاصة رايي المتواضع هو:-
لايوجد ما يمنع المالك من طلب ذلك
على المقاول ان يتقدم بتحليل اسعاره مع ملاحظة ان يضع هامش ربحه كبند واضح ولكن الافضل ان يجعل نسبة هامش الربح لاتزيد عن 20% وان قلت يكن افضل ولا ينزل بالقيمة عن 10% لانه في هذه الحالة سوف يكون محل شك. وحتى لايساء فهمي بدعوى انني ادعو الى الاحتيال اقول ان ذلك يعتبر من باب عدم الكشف عن السعر الحقيقي لتكلفتي وكم من الموارد نستطيع تغييرها لتتناسب مع التكلفة التي قمنا بتقديمها.
وفي النهاية وجدت انه من الجيد ان اضع بين يديكم ملف يحتوي على تسعير لمشروع انشاء جسر متكامل


----------



## ابوسعاد (9 مايو 2010)

حاولت رفع الملف ولكن لم استطع اما انني قد نسيت الطريقة واما ان الرفع يتطلب عدد مشاركات اكبر
ارجو افادتي
خالص تحياتي


----------



## عمر الفاروق (12 مايو 2010)

ابوسعاد قال:


> حاولت رفع الملف ولكن لم استطع اما انني قد نسيت الطريقة واما ان الرفع يتطلب عدد مشاركات اكبر
> ارجو افادتي
> خالص تحياتي


 

نحن في الانتظار....


----------



## عمر الفاروق (12 مايو 2010)

يمكنك الرفع ايها المتميز الرائع ابوسعاد


----------



## ghareebdesoky1 (13 مايو 2010)

الموضوع يحتاج الى دراسة


----------



## Ramajuna (22 مايو 2010)

شكرا هذا الموضوع هام جدا


----------



## Ramajuna (22 مايو 2010)

مشكوووور


----------



## ALAAMOUSSA (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## alaa el-sherif (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ياسيدى مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## raslan1980 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

لا يحق للمالك ذلك في المناقصات و لكن يحق له في حالة الإسناد المباشر فقط


----------



## hamada ataa (29 نوفمبر 2010)

الله نور السموات و الارض


----------



## m_3ssily (20 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## fox21 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

الإستشارى يمكنه طلب أى نوع من التحليل
و حتى معرفة الـ Overhead الخاص بالمشروع
و حتى فى خلال مرحلة الـ Tender نفسها​


----------



## MASOUD ALI (27 يناير 2011)

لا يحق للمالك طلب تحليل اسعار البنود الا فى حالة اوامر الاسناد للشركات حيث يتم المحاسبة على الاعمال باسعار تقديرية وتصرف بنسبة 90 % لحين الداراسة . او وجود بنود جديدة لم يكن لها اسعار فى قائة المالك (الهيئة ) فيتم تحليل سعر البند ويصرف بنسبة لحين الدراسة الوزارية ام فى المشاريع المتعاقد عليها (ليس امر اسناد ) يتم الالتزام بالبند والسعر ما لم ينص على خلاف ذلك فى العقد او المناقصة


----------



## Jamal (2 فبراير 2011)

اين الملف


----------



## elbehariy (22 يوليو 2011)

مشششششششششششششششششكورين


----------



## mohammedsharaby (24 يوليو 2011)

يتوقف علي نوع العقد واشتراطاته الخاصة والجهة المالكة


----------



## man82 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

الجوااااااااااب الشافي باذن الله -------- يقوم المالك او الجهة التي قامت بطرح المناقصة بطلب تحليل اسعار البنود في الحالات الاتية 
1- تم ذكر ذلك صراحة في المواصفات الخاصة او شروط التعاقد للاهمية الاستراتيجية للمشروع او الامن القومي في حالة التوريدات الاجنبية .
2- كان العطاء المقدم هو اقل الاسعاااااااار بين المتقدمين او المتتنافسين وكان سعرة يقل او يزيد بفئة صغيرة عن المقايسة التقديرية للمشروع او العطاء فهنا الاصل ان تقوم الجهة المالكة بالغاء المناقة وطرحها من جديد او نظرا لاهمية المشروع وضيق الوقت ولعدم الجدوي من اعادة طرحة تقوم بطلب تحليل سعر للاطمئنان علي التزام المقاول بادراج وتنفيذ حميع البنود في العطاء كما قدرتة الجهة المالكة.
3- يطلب تحليل السعر في حالة انة اقل الاسعااااااااار وفي ذات الوقت اعلي من السعر التقديري للمقايسة فيجوز طلب تحليل الاسعار والتفاوض مع المقاول او من رسي علية العطاء لتقليل سعر الاجمالي للمقايسة بعمل خصم او تعلية تقدر بالنسبة المئوية من الاجمالي مثلا 1% خصم وهكذا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (14 أكتوبر 2012)

كل ما قيل بعاليه جيد ولكن يجب أن نضع فى إعتبارنا أن هذا الطلب نادر الحدوث للأسباب الآتيه :- 

الجهات التى تقوم بطرح مناقصات المشاريع يكون لديها قاعدة بيانات لمقاولين مسجلين لديها فى التخصص المطلوب وكل مقاول لديه ملف كامل يحوى سابقة الخبره لإعمال مماثله مع تقديم
1- صوره للميزانيات المعتمده فى آخر ثلاث سنوات 
2- يحوى ملف المقاول مع سابقة الخبره صوره من محاضر إستلام نهائى لمشاريع سابقه وشهاده من الجهات التى عمل بها تفيد بإنه ىمقاول ملتزم 
3-يقدم المقاول بطاقة تسجيل مقاولين توضح الفئه الماليه ( فئه أولى - فئه ثانيه - فئه ثالثه ... وهكذا 
4- يقوم المقاول بتقديم بيان بالعاملين لديه فى المؤسسه أو الشركه 
5- يقوم المقاول بتقديم بيان بالمعدات التى يملكها والتى تلزم لتنفيذ البنود وكذلك حجم العده اللازمه 
هذه البيانات وأكثر تكون لدى المالك قبل كل شىء وحتى لو تقدم المقاول لشركه لم يسبق التسجيل بها وقام بشراء راسة الشروط فيطلب منه تقديم ما سبق توضيحه عاليه 
لذلك فإن العطاءات التى تدرس من شركات متخصصه يتم النظر اليها وحده متكامله وينص عليها فى الشروط أن العطاء وحده واحده لايقبل التجزءه ، لذلك فأن من فنيات وحرفية الدراسه
لأى عطاء هو أن تقوم بعمل مقارنه بين المقايسه المطروحه والرسومات ومنطوق البنود وتقوم بدراسة الأسعار بأسلوب تنافسى بحيث تحصل فى النهايه على المشروع .
ذلك فإن القيمه التقديريه للمشروع والتى يتم وصعها بمعرفة الإستشارى تكون غير معلومه للشركات المتنافسه ... فهى إذا مفيده للمالك لتحديد تكلفة المشروع المبدئيه فى حدود +5% أو -5% ورغم ذلك فأنا شخصياً قمت بدراسة مشروع إنشاء نادى ضباط بتكلفه حوالى 50 مليون جنيه مصرى وعند فتح المظاريف الماليه كنت أقل الأسعار وكانت القيمه التقديريه هى 38 مليون جنيه والتى عرفتها بعد فتح المظاريف وطلبت الجهه المالكه من شركتى تخفيض السعر للوصول للقيمه التقديريه ، رفضت تماماً التخفيض إستناداً لتحليل الأسعار الذى درست على أساسه المشروع وأن الإستشارى قام بالدراسه منذ أكثر من عام ( تاريخ المقايسه والرسومات ) وتم الموافقه على طلبى دون طلب تحليل سعر ونحن الآن قد بدأنا فى تنفيذ المشروع ........ أعتقد أنه فى هذه الحاله فالإستشارى هو الذى يجب أن يقدم تحليل سعر يثبت فيه أن سعره مناسب للتنفيذ ...... أعتذر عن الإطاله وكذلك إذا كنت قد نسيت توضيح نقطه معينه وأنا على إستعداد لفتح باب المناقشه وأطلب من كل زميل يشترك فى النقاش أن يسوق لنا مشكله واجهته وكيف تم حلها لنخرج فى النهايه بمجموعة خبرات متنوعه 
لإن الكتب مهما تعمقت لا يمكن أن تجمع كل الحالات التى تصادف ممارس المهنه ..... وأعتقد أن الحالات التى يطلب فيها تحليل السعر هى عند وجود بنود مستجده يطلب تنفيذها المالك أو الإستشارى فعند ذلك يقوم المقاول بتقديم دراسه وعرض سعر بتحليل البنود المستجده وتراجع وتعتمد من الإستشارى وكذلك عند وجود إختلاف بين رسومات العطاء والرسومات التنفيذيه المعتمده من الإستشارى مثال ذلك نسبة الحديد أو تغيير مواصفات بند من التشطيبات كتغير ىنوع رخام أو خلافه فعندها يطلب من المقاول تحليل السعر للمراجعه والإعتماد .. والله الموفق


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (16 أكتوبر 2012)

أرجو من الزملاء الدخول والبدء فى المناقشه


----------



## رامى امبة (10 فبراير 2013)

يمكن ايضا تقديم تحليل سعر في حالة الاجهزة والمعدات طويلة الاجل مثل الشيلرات او محطات الكهرباء وذلك لصرف نسبة من قيمة البند مقابل التوريد وكذا في البنود التي تشكل المواد فيها نسبة كبيرة من تكلفة البند زي كابلات الضغط المتوسط والمنخفض مثلا او وحدات البريكاست المشونة في الموقع لحين التركيب


----------

